# Red Lips and Neutral Eyes



## stephie06 (Aug 10, 2007)

What I Used:

FACE:
Studio Tech
Blot Powder
Sun Twist Beauty Powder
Mellow Rave Highlight Powder
Afterdusk Blush

EYES:
Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader
UDPP
Wedge e/s 
Bamboo e/s
Soba e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Dipdown f/l
Shiseido Mascara Base
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS:
Pucker Tendertone
Brick-O-La Lipstick






--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Start out with a freshly cleaned and moisturized face





Apply your foundation (I'm using MAC Studio Tech)









Tada! Haha, your skintone should be evened out.





Set your foundation with your choice of powder (using MAC Blot Powder)









If you're like me and your foundation is a bit lighter than your hairline, apply your choice of powder to the hairline to even out the tone (using MAC Sun Twist Beauty Powder). Thanks Russianfortunecookie for the tip!









Fill in your brows using a stiff, angled brush. I prefer using powder (MAC Brow Shader).









Brows are looking okay, eh?





Apply UDPP or preferred base from lash line to brow.





Apply a matte brown shadow to the crease (using MAC Wedge e/s)









How it should look (I know it's kind of hard to see, sorry for the bad lighting!).





Apply a medium brown shadow to the lid (using MAC Soba e/s)









How it should look...





Apply highlight to the brow bone (using MAC Ricepaper e/s)









How it should look...





Apply a beige shadow in between the highlight and crease color to blend (using MAC Bamboo e/s)









Line your upper lashline, lower lashline, and waterline with a brown liner using an angled liner brush (using MAC Dipdown Fluidliner). Make it as thick or as thin as you like, I prefer a thicker line.









Curl those lashes!!!! (using my Tarte lash curler)





The curled lashes without mascara..





Apply your mascara base and mascara (Shiseido Base and Lifting Mascara). I like to apply the base and put the mascara on immediately before the base dried... it works well for me.





The eyes are finished!





Contour cheeks (or attempt to in my case) using a bronzer of your choice (MAC Mellow Rave Highlight Powder). Then apply a pink blush to the apples of your cheeks and cheek bones (using MAC Afterdusk Blush). Don't forget the fishy face!













Does it look sort of like this?





Apply lip balm to lips (using MAC Pucker Tendertone)





Apply red lipstick to lips (using MAC Brick-O-La)





Lips up close... the flash really washed it out.





Eyes up close...





The finished product. I hope y'all enjoyed!













Sorry got a little snap happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol hehehe


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## racoonbaby (Aug 10, 2007)

like ur lashes


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 10, 2007)

Lovely.


----------



## ViV04 (Aug 10, 2007)

lol This makes me want to get everything your using. Very pretty! What color is your Studio Tech?


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2007)

That lipstick is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## doniad101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome Tut! Thanks for another great tutorial! The red lips are really pretty on you! You've got me wanting to try them now! LOL!


----------



## macface (Aug 10, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 10, 2007)

I love this classic look, but I don't know when to stop with the eye makeup.  I tend to put too much eye makeup on and I have red lips fighting with it.  You did it absolutely perfect!  Thank you so much.  Just perfect!


----------



## linkas (Aug 10, 2007)

Lovely!!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 10, 2007)

Ooo! Thanks for the tute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the lips! *goes to look it up now*


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 10, 2007)

oh man i really gotta try shisheido mascara!
i love your tuts! keep up the great work!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 10, 2007)

Great tut and thanks for posting.


----------



## rockchick22 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great look! I think i'll try it tonight before i go to the bar lol<3


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks so much for the feedback ladies.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ViV04* 

 
_lol This makes me want to get everything your using. Very pretty! What color is your Studio Tech?_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm using it in NC35.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 10, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## gohgoomah (Aug 10, 2007)

wow i love how the lipstick looks on you!! and the mascara is amazing! you look beautiful!


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww you look so pretty


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 10, 2007)

wow brick-o-la looks soooo amazing on u!!


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

adorable! thanks soo much!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 11, 2007)

thank you ladies! <3


----------



## maggiep07 (Aug 12, 2007)

now i need new lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




beautiful


----------



## Pei (Aug 12, 2007)

Ur are one gorgeous lady & ur lashes look amazing!

Great tut, great FOTD.


----------



## BlueRose (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 12, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 13, 2007)

PretTYYYYYY =D


----------



## goink (Aug 13, 2007)

I love everything you do!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 13, 2007)

great tut! but mostly, you're gorgeous and you have amazing eyes


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Aug 13, 2007)

Fabulous job as always, you look amazing!


----------



## k_im (Aug 13, 2007)

lovely! i totally adore what you did on the eyes


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 13, 2007)

Gorgeous! I do like that lippy but I also think a true red lipstick/gloss would look fantastic on you.


----------



## mzmiztiza (Aug 13, 2007)

Loved your tut! You make me want to buy those eyeshadows to create such a natural eye look but glowing..and your lips look awesome! definitely have to get that balm and lipstick!


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 14, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 14, 2007)

This is really soft & beautiful! You're glowing!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 14, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you ladies! i'll definitely try out a true red lippie sometime!


----------



## lovejt* (Aug 18, 2007)

that's so gorgeous


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

I LOVEEEEE this look. Soooo PRETTY!!! I'mma give it a try.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 21, 2007)

wow this is such a beautiful look.
i can't live without dipdown f/l or soba e/s!


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

SOO pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 24, 2007)

gorgeous as ever!


----------



## pichima (Aug 24, 2007)

I love this look!  ( and your skin, your eyelashes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. etc!)


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 26, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## marmara (Aug 26, 2007)

nice look


----------



## Moxy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ohhh you are simply stunning!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And I can finally buy BRICK-o-La lipstick now!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks a bit different than on the mac website but as soon as i saw it in your pics i fell inlove with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so glad you did this tut - there's way too many smokey eye tuts, finally something new and fabulous!!!


----------



## Anita (Aug 26, 2007)

I love it! We have similar coloring and this makes me want to run out and buy Brick o la...looks like the perfect red.


----------



## lovejt* (Aug 28, 2007)

hello! thanks for the tut! could you tell us what brushes you used for what? i'm a MAC newbie and wanna follow ur tut! i dont know much about MAC and brushes so your help would be great


----------



## sassychix (Aug 30, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Catgut (Sep 1, 2007)

you look gorgeous!!
I'm going to have to try this - we are pretty much the same colouring; thanks for the tute!


----------



## danabird (Sep 1, 2007)

you are so pretty - i love your eye shape!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

I absolutely love this! Fantastic job!


----------



## vica (Sep 2, 2007)

omg thats soo pretty i wanna try this now lol


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

Love the look stephie...


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2008)

I love this tutorial so much.  It is beautiful and so natural.  You look gorgeous!!  I will definitely by trying this!


----------



## clamster (Jan 6, 2008)

Very simple and pretty! Love it thank you =)


----------



## stuckinNY (Jan 6, 2008)

u r amazing...
now i want to buy everything u used!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

love it, i'd like to see you with a deeper red


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 16, 2008)

YOu are sooo pretty, this is a great look for you


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 24, 2008)

*leaving to go lipstick shopping*

THANKS!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Jan 28, 2008)

steph is studio tech creamier than moistureblend? i have dry skin an moistureblend stil feels a lil thick to me. funny i was told to use NC 30 but your skins lighter than mine! mite switch to NC32 or 35...


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 29, 2008)

You're so pretty! Nice tut


----------



## adelaideanne (Feb 17, 2008)

hey thank you for creating this look.
and i love your blog


----------



## strawberry (Feb 17, 2008)

simple but yet stunning!


----------



## Cassiopeia1986 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gorgeous lips and you are very pretty


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ohhh I likey!


----------



## nai (Feb 24, 2008)

ur gorgeous. u don't even need makeup!!  great tut!  now i know how to do a good neutral eye


----------



## magpierat (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, awesome tut, thanks!

Brown liner looks wicked on you!


----------



## neroli_rus (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW!Very beautiful


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 9, 2008)

great tute! I really love the lipstick you used, suits you well.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

Great tutorial! That lipstick suits you perfectly


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 17, 2008)

Very beautiful


----------



## majo0511 (Jun 17, 2008)

realmente natural y muy bello.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I love that!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so trying this on weekend. Loooooove it!


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the lips!!


----------



## .k. (Oct 3, 2009)

love it! school-friendly! hAhaha. dont u just love those girls coming to school looking like theyre ready for a club? haha


----------



## misslulu (Oct 6, 2009)

sooo nice


----------



## francescaD (Nov 28, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

lovely!!


----------



## purewish (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice!


----------

